# Betta bulb flowering?



## Nessabobessa (May 31, 2015)

So I bought one of those betta bulb things and found myself not-so-surprised that only one of them sprouted (just have bad luck I guess... lost the receipt and the packaging).

Well this bulb grew like a weed, practically overnight. Now, it has sprouted this weird spore thing that looks like a flower. It has grown out of the water.

Question: should I leave it, cut it off, or what exactly should I do with it? Also, I have absolutely no idea what species it is. Identification would be helpful :-D


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

I wish I was better with plants and could tell you what that is. Mine sorta looks similar to yours, but your leaves are more narrow. 

At any rate, in my betta tank my plant did the same thing with a long stem and a flower on the end. I waited and let mine flower and bloom out with new leaves, then pinched it off and planted it in my danio tank lol.


----------



## Dalloway (Apr 13, 2014)

The problem with betta bulbs is that they are usually hybrids which is why you'll have similar but not identical plants emerge from each bulb that do not fit any specific species within the genus. The emerging flower ("spore thing") look like Aponogeton crispus though. You can leave them or cut them. If it is A. crispus and not an infertile hybrid, I believe you can actually pollinate the flowers by passing a very soft brush over them a few times after blooming.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I have those types of plants in my tank. I cut them all the time. LOL I will not harm the plant at all.


----------



## wildmountainthyme (Jul 13, 2015)

Mine grew super fast too! Yours looks fuller than mine does though, and mine never got the flower.


----------



## Nessabobessa (May 31, 2015)

wildmountainthyme said:


> Mine grew super fast too! Yours looks fuller than mine does though, and mine never got the flower.


I have root tabs, so I think that may have caused the rapid growth haha

I just wish that I had one for each side! I have a jungle on one side, and a sparse garden on the other :-?


----------



## Eyeshouldknowbetta (Aug 19, 2018)

This is my Betta bulb. Over night it he all the way to the top from this first photo to the next (I moved it from the current). It puts out a new leaf tendril almost daily. 
I add iron plant food to my tank so maybe that's why mine is red...


----------

